# I had a feeling last night was gonna be fishy ;)



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Heres the report from last night.

Arrived in sandbridge to fish the surf around 730 to meet up with Andrew. He was exactly where I told him to go and he got there about 45 minutes ahead of me. No runs yet he said. 

There was a perfect NE wind blowing 15-17 mph. It was dead low tide. I started by throwing a croaker head and 10 ounces just waiting for the tide to start coming in (I love the switch of the tide, even if it is dead low). Nothing, had my bait in the water for about 15 minutes. I decided to switch up a little bit. I downsized my weight to 8 ounces, and threw on a spot tail chunk. I wing it just over the outer bar into the deep water. I walk back up to the sand spike and place my rod in the holder. As im setting my clicker my line goes slack and the rod bounced a few times. I was like no way a blue found that chunk already. So I picked up the rod and engaged the gear.

Not even 10 seconds later I feel it. The fish picked it back up. So I wait.........the fish takes off for china and I slam my 10/0 owner J hook home and the fight is on. The fish was dumping drag like crazy at first. I wasnt sure if it was a shark or drum for a while..I just knew the fish had some ballz!

I pull it up on the beach and this is what it was:



















A beautiful 44.5 inch drum. The fish was tagged and released in a very short amount of time. It only took 15 seconds to revive the fish and it swam off with a few strong tail kicks.

Mark and his buddy arrive around 830. He gets set up and throws his rods out. 5 minutes later he gets a screamer on the rod he casted short into the trough. He hooks up with it and its a VERY powerful fish. It was funny to watch him cause his body got tangled in his other line a few times. The fish ran him down the beach about 50 yards and he pulls the beast out of the last wave onto the shore.

Here she is:





































A gorgeous 49 inch bull red

Both of these fish were caught in a 30 minute time frame. I was thinking we were gonna be into them thick as the tide got higher and fish would push over the bar. Unfortunately we all hung out until about midnight without another run. A few small blues and skates were caught but the excitement was short lived.

It was a great night to be out there with friends. Good fish, good people, and tons of fun. Now its your turn to get one andrew!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

awesome report,awesome fish !!!!! wish i was there. keep them reports comin !!!!


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Good going, fellas. I checked my phone inbetween games and saw a missed call from you and knew you guys got in to them.

Andrew, you're due up, sir!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

That first fish had some cool looking markings on it beautiful fish fellas .......now I'm gonna go drink and super sized glass of hateraid


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

yup... the switch is turned back on.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Tonight ????


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

nice fishes.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

the first picture of mark is funny, he looks like hes about to do something naughty to the fish!! lol. just kidding mark. as always it was a good time. i stayed till almost 130am and didn't have even a bite. this morning sucked.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

andrew k said:


> the first picture of mark is funny, he looks like hes about to do something naughty to the fish!! Lol. Just kidding mark. As always it was a good time. I stayed till almost 130am and didn't have even a bite. This morning sucked.



fhb


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, nice job guys.. Beautiful catches. Congratulations!


----------



## Gamble (Sep 23, 2010)

Great job!!! I almost put my kids in the truck and hauled ass down there when you sent me the text about the second one haha..


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks guys...alot of time and patience went into finding these fish. The location your fishing and the location of your bait at that spot is very important. Fishing these spots at different tides/winds/night/day to see exactly how they set up made all the difference.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

m30power said:


> Heres the report from last night.
> 
> Arrived in sandbridge to fish the surf around 730 to meet up with Andrew. He was exactly where I told him to go and he got there about 45 minutes ahead of me. No runs yet he said.
> 
> ...


What lb. test line ???


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome work guys, congrats on the catch.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

You guys had an awsome night. Great job.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice work guys, Great report!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice fish fellas! I wish I had gotten there a bit earlier, but I was on diaper duty for a little while. 

Right after Andrew left around 1:30, I threw out one last time and spiked my rod as I chucked the rest of my old bait into the ocean and packed up my gear. I checked my line and it was slack. Something was polite enough to bring my mangled bait back to me about 30 yards from shore : (. I guess I should have been paying attention!

Anyhow, it was nice to meet you Alex, Mark, and Andrew. For those that I didn't get a chance to meet, I was the jackass at the end that was freezing with no waders on. I look forward to fishing with you fellas again one of these days!


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

Awesome report man! Congratulations.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I really need to find some time to get out and wet a line again


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Glad to see Mark with a nice fish! Congrats on yours as well!


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Didnt the guy in the second pic used to post on here as the 'bucket ? if so nice to see you dude


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah that would be bucket.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice minna's.
I nearly hauled arse down there last night as well.
Do not chase yesterdays fish, do not chase yesterdays fish, do not chase yesterdays fish, do not chase yesterdays fish. Phew, glad that is out of the system


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Semper Fi said:


> What lb. test line ???




20lb test running line


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Congrats on the fish, Alex.

Planning to fish Monday and/or Monday night. Hopefully, I'll be able to wet a line with you and Mark.

Bucket back on Pier and Surf!!!!!


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

jeff sounds good seeya then


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Now that's what I'm talkin about!!! Nice fish fellas!!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Yeah good too see Mark again. I think it time to start posting again Mark. We miss you on here.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice fish. Great pics.


----------



## shimano (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm gonna have to hook up with some of you guys sometime I moved down here two years ago to catch fish like that and can't seem to close the deal yet! Once I can leave the house without worrying about the wife going into labor ill be posted in the sand at sb every weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*surf dreams*

every one who surf fishes ,,wants to do that ,,but some never gets the chance..:fishinggood fishin)


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

shimano said:


> I'm gonna have to hook up with some of you guys sometime I moved down here two years ago to catch fish like that and can't seem to close the deal yet! Once I can leave the house without worrying about the wife going into labor ill be posted in the sand at sb every weekend.


congrats with the baby on its way....thank god I have a forgiving girlfriend that puts up with my sh** haha! the drum are starting to fade off now. we need a good NE blow in the next week. If we dont get a good wind before the next big storm its pretty much already over!


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

*parking question*

So do you guys park at little island then hike your gear down the beach? I ask because I went down to fish Back Bay but I got there and the gate was closed and I didn't want to park at the LIP cause I wasn't sure if they close the gate there or if my car would get towed if it was out there passed 11?


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

if you tried to go at night , the refuge closes at dusk.. and yes they will lock your car up at lip after 11pm til the next morning....


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

I really dont recommend sneaking on to back bay after it closes. It is federal land and that would be a serious crime. If caught I can guaruntee you would lose your back bay privelages and have a hefty fine at the very least.

There are legal ways to do it. I suggest you talk to a ranger the enxt time you are down there and they will fill you i with the exact details!


----------

